# 2.0 8v ABA Interference or not?



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Is the 2.0 ABA an interference engine or not? I've heard from different sources that it is, and from others that it isn't.
What's the truth on this.
(Crank pulley bolt broke, cam pulley fell off. I got the bolt extracted. Put a new one on, put a new pulley on etc. It starts and runs, but is it ok or not??? I haven't driven it so I don't know how it runs under load).


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v ABA Interference or not? (vtgti)*

Depends who you ask


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

Bump. Trying to get this wrapped up ASAP. 
EDIT: The engine is a 1995 2.0, totally STOCK


_Modified by eurotekms at 5:06 PM 8-17-2004_


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

I'm not a VW mechanic.
The ABA 2.0L is a "tall block" and technically has valve clearance that will prevent / reduce valve damage if timing is off. However, from what I have read, if you're crusing at several krpm and you lose your t-belt those valves will most likely get damaged.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (bearing01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bearing01* »_
I'm not a VW mechanic.
The ABA 2.0L is a "tall block" and technically has valve clearance that will prevent / reduce valve damage if timing is off. However, from what I have read, if you're crusing at several krpm and you lose your t-belt those valves will most likely get damaged.

I concur, 
also if you are using an aftermaket cam then the likelyhood of damaging your valves is greatly increased!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (bearing01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bearing01* »_
I'm not a VW mechanic.
The ABA 2.0L is a "tall block" and technically has valve clearance that will prevent / reduce valve damage if timing is off. However, from what I have read, if you're crusing at several krpm and you lose your t-belt those valves will most likely get damaged.

The ABA is a non-interference engine in stock form. Adding a high-lift aftermarket camshaft makes it an interference engine. There was a post on here last week of a guy running a 276 and smacking valves when his TB broke.
With a stock camshaft, there is no difference in valve clearance between idle and 5000rpms. (Valves dont get a higher lift the faster the engine speed) What does piston speed have to do with it...if it was an interference engine, you would bang a valve at any rpm.


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

There have been some who have reported valve damage on a stock engine when the belt let go. 
But to the original poster this thread won't determine if your engine is OK or not, only one way to find out...
Good luck


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (K.I.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K.I.M.* »_There have been some who have reported valve damage on a stock engine when the belt let go. 
But to the original poster this thread won't determine if your engine is OK or not, only one way to find out...
Good luck

Ya, totally good point. Regardless, break the engine down for damage.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Did a compression check. No compression on the two inner cylinders.
Pulled the head, 2 bent valves. Slapped on a fresher 70,000 mile head. New head gasket, etc. All in under 2 hours. We could have finished it but we needed to get some intake and exhaust manifold gaskets...


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (vtgti)*

What caused the bent valves? Are you using stock Cam shaft? Stock Rocker-arm?


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

_With a stock camshaft, there is no difference in valve clearance between idle and 5000rpms. (Valves dont get a higher lift the faster the engine speed) What does piston speed have to do with it...if it was an interference engine, you would bang a valve at any rpm._
If the engine is older and the valve springs have become weak, at high RPM the valves may stay open longer than required. Also, with the weak springs the valves could bounce against the seat at the high RPM. This reduces valve clearance on your non-interference engine.


----------



## kaliman1234 (Apr 8, 2018)

*aba engine*



tdogg74 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *bearing01* »_
> I'm not a VW mechanic.
> The ABA 2.0L is a "tall block" and technically has valve clearance that will prevent / reduce valve damage if timing is off. However, from what I have read, if you're crusing at several krpm and you lose your t-belt those valves will most likely get damaged.
> 
> ...


I like the response and the realistic answer I agree with (Valves dont get a higher lift the faster the engine speed)


----------



## sredwine (Jan 5, 2021)

Cruising the forum and came across this old post. Again, _I'm no mechanic_ but I think Mr. bearing was on to something, not with the lift but with valve float. An older set of springs on a head at high rpm might not hit a higher maximum lift, but it could hold it's top lift longer into a stroke and possibly interfere with the piston.


----------

